# Does anyone run a Ofna gtp2e at Mikes?



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

Just picked one up and it's awesome but I was wondering what everyone is running in them and what tires work best at mikes. This would be a cool class to race.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Jim actually there a **** load of people that have these. Chris Howerton, Romano, Me, and like 5 other people. We all run GRP's there the best for the car and hooking up and there rated for 100mph.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I have one that is all setup for speed runs.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice.. Nick how fast you got her to go?? Our buddy Romano got his to almost hit triple digits.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

But Jimmy im going to start running my Mugen MTX4R again. I need to get some dust off of her, and get that old O.S. 12jz started up again


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Texas Anvil said:


> Nice.. Nick how fast you got her to go?? Our buddy Romano got his to almost hit triple digits.


Thanks. This car (X3.5) I've gotten up to 80 mph so far. My old GTPe (X3) I was able to hit 85 mph.

I have more info on my older GTP here. http://fastrc.blogspot.com/search/label/X3


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang. Nick your were serious about making speed lol. How was you X2 design? Looked pretty wicked you designed it all?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Texas Anvil said:


> Dang. Nick your were serious about making speed lol. How was you X2 design? Looked pretty wicked you designed it all?


LOL, ya, i was pretty hardcore for a while. I had three speed cars I was working on at one time.

The X2 I designed from scratch in CATIA. I basically built the car around the motor. I was able to hit 97 mph with the X2 but I had major problems blowing tires.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice man, dang 97mph is haulin the mail lol. I wonder if you know Ramano or his nik name is Snemellin cant spell it lol.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

yup I know Nick. We met up a few times, along with Sunny.


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

what days are yall running these(or just general onroad) out there?


----------

